# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Važnost faze naručja

## dijanam

_tekst s portala:_ *Važnost "faze naručja"*


Divan članak! Nadahnjuje! 

Čitajući ga, jos sam se jednom sjetila jedne vise med. sestre koja mi je prisla na simpoziju o dojenju i vrlo ljubazno ukazala na to da nije dobro dijete stalno nositi jer da okomiti polozaj nije prikladan za dijete. Naime, "dijete jos nije neuroloski zrelo za okomiti polozaj dok ne pocne samo sjediti." 

Dala mi je malo misliti, a onda sam zakljucila da je to samo jos jedna "teorija" koja polazi od pretpostavke da se dijete radja SAMO i da raste SAMO. Ali kako znamo da ga radja mama, a vole i čuvaju mama, tata, braca i sestre, babe i didovi i, dao Bog, tete, strine i ujne .... tada je jasno da svi oni ne mogu gledati u dijete ko u muzejski eksponat. I tako sam se ja smirila, a ovaj clanak mi dosao ko analgetik za moja bolna ledja (Matija ima vec blizu 9 kg).

----------


## Brunda

Prekrasan članak. Baš mi je dobro došao   :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Bas mi je drago  :Smile:

----------


## La-la squo

moj 15-kilaš i dan danas voli zaspati na rukama i ići u šetnju s tatom u njegovu naručju. da. bole me leđa. no, koliko bi njega bolilo malo srce da mu to uskratimo??????????

----------


## ornela_m

Moze link na clanak?

----------


## Saradadevii

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2dcf9fb3e53d21

----------


## TinnaZ

prekrasan tekst ...
ovo o pražnjenju energije smo i MM i ja onako odokativno laički zaključili već u prvim danima života naše prve bebe ...
međutim, moje mišljenje je da su bebe ovog plemene tako naročito mirne i opuštene i zbog mirnog i prijateljskog poroda, a ne nasilnog kao što ga prakticiramo mi zapadnjaci. Razlika između moje dvoje djece je jako slična razlici između moja 2 poroda. Pražnjenje energije prakticiramo kod oba djeteta na isti način, znači još je nešto drugo u igri - a to je po meni način poroda.

----------


## kulenova_seka

> Divan članak! Nadahnjuje! 
> 
> Čitajući ga, jos sam se jednom sjetila jedne vise med. sestre koja mi je prisla na simpoziju o dojenju i vrlo ljubazno ukazala na to da nije dobro dijete stalno nositi jer da okomiti polozaj nije prikladan za dijete. Naime, "dijete jos nije neuroloski zrelo za okomiti polozaj dok ne pocne samo sjediti."


Čuj, možda tu nešto i ima, jer je i mene svojevremeno Gabičin doc. upozorio da ju ne držim uspravno prerano, ali nitko ne brani da nosiš sasvim malu bebolinu vodoravno. Uostalom, i kod nošenja bebača u marami najprije se preporučuje kolijevka položaj u kojem bebač leži, a tek potom uspravni položaji. Možda je upororenje vezano uz snagu mišića vrata, pa se uspravno ne preporučuje dok ne savladaju samostalno držaje glavice.

----------


## dijanam

Da, to bi mi vec imalo vise smisla. Ali to bitno mijenja stvari jer (neka) djeca kontroliraju glavicu od rodjenja, a sjede znatno kasnije.

----------


## mamma Juanita

stvarno je super tekst.

----------


## klia

Dok nosim D u marami položaj mu jest okomit, ali maramu tako dobro preklopim preko njegovih leđa i vrata da mu je glavica apsolutno fiksirana, čak i dok spava. Malo me bilo frka zbog kukova, ali onda sam negdje pročitala da je položaj nožica u marami sličan položaju u širokom povijanju pa da stoga ne šteti razvoju.
Zapravo, vidim da mu jako paše, svako "kenjkanje" prestaje kao odrezano kad ga nosim u marami. Danas sam i ručak kuhala s njim na prsima, a on blaženo spava. Misli dijete da je još u bušici. Neka misli.  :Kiss:

----------


## Ana...

Prekrasan tekst kao što si rekla nadahnjuje! drago mi je što ga nisam prekrasno pročitala jer sve nekako si mislim da ga previše povlačim po rukama  :? a sad znam da nikad nije previše jer će sve to proći!!!

----------

Hvala, hvala, na ovom tekstu! Dan nakon mog dolaska iz rodilišta došla mi je patronažna i zasula sa stotinu "korisnih" savjeta - nikako stalno na sisu jer će stalno sisati prvo mlijeko i biti gladan, kad posisa odmah ga makni da ti se ne nauči spavati na sisi, ne daj mu da spava s vama jer se toga nećete moći riješiti, a najvažnije - ni slučajno da ti bude stalno na rukama! Ja sam je poslušala, jer, valjda, ona zna, ima žena iskustva. To je trajalo 3 dana, muž i ja smo tužno gledali naše tako željeno djetešce kako leži samo u krevetiću s dudom varalicom u ustima  (što da vam kažem - 29 godina, 1. dijete, 5 godina u braku), a kad bi ga nosali osjećali smo se kao lopovi. Ja vam ne mogu opisati kako sam se  grozno osjećala. Onda mi je nešto puklo i odlučila sam postupiti kako su mi moji instinkti stalno govorili. Evo, nakon 2 mjeseca naše je dijete stalno s nama, mazimo ga, mene bole leđa, ne stižem ništa napraviti u kući ali ja sam SRETNA! Kada sam pročitala ovaj tekst pao mi je kamen sa srca jer sam dobila potvrdu da je to što sam učinila bilo ispravno i da s djecom treba samo slušati što ti tvoje srce kaže!

----------


## sirius

Prekrasn tekst.
Nadam se da će knjiga uskoro doživjeti hrvatsko izdanje.

----------


## BusyBee

Sumnjam.
U razgovoru s tipom koji hendla TTC mailing listu i web, dao je naznake da ce se prepravljati neki dijelovi (nesto vezano uz njeno tumacenje homoseksualnosti i jos nesto) koji su izazvali buru u javnosti, a prema autorici, samo su predoslovno shvaceni.
Iz istog razloga nismo dobili dozvolu za jos nekoliko jako dobrih tekstova iz knjige.

----------


## dijanam

BusyBee, znas li nesto vise o tome? zanima jer razmisljam da nabavim knjigu

----------


## Deaedi

Prekrasan tekst!!!

----------


## BusyBee

Dijana, ako te zanima taj dio o homoseksualnosti .. ovdje ima mrvica, a sutra cu zaviriti u knjigu, izdanje koje imam, ima li sporno poglavlje pa pogledati.

----------


## dijanam

bas ti hvala   :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Dijana, ima toga dosta. Hoces da skeniram pa ti posaljem mailom ili kopiram pa postom? (to poglavlje)

----------


## BusyBee

Poslala sam ti te dvije stranice mailom. Ako te zanima cijelo poglavlje, "Deprivation of essential experiences", kopiram pa saljem postom.

----------


## dijanam

Dobila, hvala ti! 
(Dovoljno za pocetak, javim ti.)

----------

meni se ful svida tekst !
ima puno toga sto se podudara sa moji misljenje-samo mi je potvrdeno.
ponekad sam nesiguirna u svoje postupke...zelja da se noaosijeca voljeno i da smo uz njega svaku sekundu njegova odrastanja me "baci" u razmisljane jesam li dovoljno dobra,treba li njemu nesto vise...ali ovakvi takstovi malo pomognu   :Love: 
slusam sebe ...i mislim da tako najbolje funkcioniramo...(primjea dbe poslusamo i zaboravimo)

----------


## gost

Super

SAD ZNAM DA SAM NORMALNA I DA NISAM SVOJE DIJETE TRAJNO OŠTETILA NOŠENJEM I DOPUŠTANJEM DA SPAVA S NAMA!!!

Sretna sam jer ima još normalnih!!!

----------


## kikki

ovaj tekst mi je dosao pod ruku u najbolje vrijeme i samo potvrdio ono sto sam pomalo zaboravila-vjerovati svojim instinktima i vjerovati sebi da tocno citam signale svoje bebe, a svim onim "dobronamjernim" savjetnicima odgovoriti - ovo je moja beba, ja sam je rodila i ja znam sto je za nju najbolje!    :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

> svim onim "dobronamjernim" savjetnicima


odakle samo ta fobija od nježnosti i ljubavi ?
zar nas je ova kultura pretvorila u robote

----------


## kikki

ja sam friska mama i izludjuju me upravo ti dobronamjerni savjeti-nemoj ga stalno nosati, satrat ce te...ili kad me je teta nasla kako maleni spava meni na prsima i napala me ko da sam kakav zlocinac?? ne kuzim....pa ja zelim nositi svoju bebu, on je moje dijete i obozavam ga drzati u narucju i kad mi je blizu i kad su mi usne priljubljene uz njegovu glavicu, jer ja vidim da on uziva ...ili zasto je nenormalno da on spava na meni, zar ja to moram sakrivati??ili cinjenicu da spava s nama...on spava s nama jer ja to zelim...i da, ona je savjetovala svojoj trudnoj nevisti da ne bude kao ja, da ne navikava svoje dijete na ruke, a necu ni zapocinjati o onoj daj mu vode, vrucine su (OT)....

----------


## Švedica

> kikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  svim onim "dobronamjernim" savjetnicima
> 
> 
> odakle samo ta fobija od nježnosti i ljubavi ?
> zar nas je ova kultura pretvorila u robote


Odakle? Zato jer su i ti ljudi kao djeca bili lišeni te ljubavi, bliskosti, nježnosti pa se osjećaju ugroženo kad vide da drugi roditelji to pružaju svome djetetu što samo potvrđuje da su ipak bili zakinuti...a ovakvim savjetima valjda žele sami sebe uvjeriti da im ništa nije falilo...Ne znam, tak to barem ja vidim jer do sad nisam doživjela da bi ikada roditelj koji odgaja svoje dijete u ljubavi, nježnosti, bliskosti i toplini savjetovao nekome da to nipošto ne radi iz ovog ili onog razloga jer i su i sami iskusili koliko je to bitno i predivno i što se sve time dobiva! Jel tako?

----------


## MGrubi

mislim da je

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dupla duplica

prekrasan tekst, zaista!
mislim, još, da bi taj mir koji je autorica uočila mogao biti posljedica prirodnog načina života cijele zajednice, odnosno - da se tako izrazim - radi se o nedostatku nemira.
nemir u našoj civilizaciji, po meni, normalna je, očekivana i nužna posljedica svih silnih umjetnih stimulacija kojima se okružujemo.
tko može ostati miram, kada umjesto kontakta s prirodom i životom, s bićima i stvorenjima, većinu vremena provodi u dodiru s tehnologijom, stvarima i apstrakcijama?!

----------


## MartinaK

joj i ja bi u to pleme  :Smile:  

Josip je imao oko mjesec dana i mi smo htjeli primjeniti dobronamjeran savjet o tome da ga treba ostaviti da se isplače. Nakon čini me se dve minute, MM je rekao:"Ja to ne mogu", na moju sreću, i od tada nikad nismo "ostavili" djete da se isplače, jača pluća i slične mudrolije. Čitam poprilično ali u svemu doziram i svoj unutarnji osjećaj i sretni smo.

----------


## zrinka

> prekrasan tekst, zaista!
> mislim, još, da bi taj mir koji je autorica uočila mogao biti posljedica prirodnog načina života cijele zajednice, odnosno - da se tako izrazim - radi se o nedostatku nemira.
> nemir u našoj civilizaciji, po meni, normalna je, očekivana i nužna posljedica svih silnih umjetnih stimulacija kojima se okružujemo.
> tko može ostati miram, kada umjesto kontakta s prirodom i životom, s bićima i stvorenjima, većinu vremena provodi u dodiru s tehnologijom, stvarima i apstrakcijama?!


upravo tako!
 :Love:

----------


## Mama36

:Embarassed:

----------


## Willow

prekrasno   :Saint:  
mi se stalno nosimo, spavamo s mamom i tatom i uživamo  :D

----------


## bijela Dolores

ma daj  !!!!
imam djete od 4 mj doji spava u krevetiću spava čitavu noć mazimo je igramo se ne vidim da joj nešto fali ne nosam je pa ovo su gluposti
ajde nek s tobom neko trči dok spavaš ma daj dijete treba svoj mir isto kao i svi mi 
zašto spava s vama što vam je bilo lijeno ustajati ništa drugo (nije mi namjera vrijeđati) pa jeste li svjesni da se djete može udušiti ispod pokrivača pa stvarno pa to vam nije palo na pamet a posljedice na odnos muž žena ne samo spavanje nego i nosanje po čitav dan pa presmješno

ti indijanci ljudi moji žive drugačijim načinom života nema tv el. energije i ostalih stvari i naravno da su mirniji svi i odrasli i djeca (da nešto napomenem mirnoća djeteta ovisi o majki ništa više ako je majka smirena i djete je) 
e da i vjerovatno da ostave djete da samo spava pojela bi ga živina neka ma dajte ljudi 

pa neću ja kao ja prestati postojati pa šta ako imaš blizance ajde mužu daj otkaz da nosamo djecu po čitav dan pa ne možete porediti indijance iz kamenog doba i nas pa malo se spustite na zemlju 
veliki pozdrav mame!!!!

----------


## koksy

> ma daj  !!!!
> imam djete od 4 mj doji spava u krevetiću spava čitavu noć mazimo je igramo se ne vidim da joj nešto fali ne nosam je pa ovo su gluposti
> ajde nek s tobom neko trči dok spavaš ma daj dijete treba svoj mir isto kao i svi mi 
> zašto spava s vama što vam je bilo lijeno ustajati ništa drugo (nije mi namjera vrijeđati) pa jeste li svjesni da se djete može udušiti ispod pokrivača pa stvarno pa to vam nije palo na pamet a posljedice na odnos muž žena ne samo spavanje nego i nosanje po čitav dan pa presmješno
> 
> ti indijanci ljudi moji žive drugačijim načinom života nema tv el. energije i ostalih stvari i naravno da su mirniji svi i odrasli i djeca (da nešto napomenem mirnoća djeteta ovisi o majki ništa više ako je majka smirena i djete je) 
> e da i vjerovatno da ostave djete da samo spava pojela bi ga živina neka ma dajte ljudi 
> 
> pa neću ja kao ja prestati postojati pa šta ako imaš blizance ajde mužu daj otkaz da nosamo djecu po čitav dan pa ne možete porediti indijance iz kamenog doba i nas pa malo se spustite na zemlju 
> veliki pozdrav mame!!!!


Ja cu se na ovo samo nasmijat! Stvarno, necu se uzrujavat. I reci cu ti da zvucis ko moja baka s njenih 73 godine.
I dat cu sad ja tebi savjet, probaj! Samo probaj djete nosit, mazit, pustit ga da spava s tobom! Ja ti garantiram da ces vidjet promjenu, a da ne pricam kolko ce ti kasnije dijete bit zadovoljnije i smirenije!

----------


## bijela Dolores

> bijela Dolores prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma daj  !!!!
> imam djete od 4 mj doji spava u krevetiću spava čitavu noć mazimo je igramo se ne vidim da joj nešto fali ne nosam je pa ovo su gluposti
> ajde nek s tobom neko trči dok spavaš ma daj dijete treba svoj mir isto kao i svi mi 
> zašto spava s vama što vam je bilo lijeno ustajati ništa drugo (nije mi namjera vrijeđati) pa jeste li svjesni da se djete može udušiti ispod pokrivača pa stvarno pa to vam nije palo na pamet a posljedice na odnos muž žena ne samo spavanje nego i nosanje po čitav dan pa presmješno
> 
> ti indijanci ljudi moji žive drugačijim načinom života nema tv el. energije i ostalih stvari i naravno da su mirniji svi i odrasli i djeca (da nešto napomenem mirnoća djeteta ovisi o majki ništa više ako je majka smirena i djete je) 
> ...




Ok ja  tebi zvučim kao tvoja baka a ti meni kao da si jedva dočekala odobravanje za nešto što i ti znaš da je pogrešno !
Oprosti ali ja se sa svojim djetetom mazim ne teroriziram ga Bože podanu legnemo skupa nosim je ali sve u granicama kad plače uzmem je kako si ti smješna

----------


## koksy

> Ok ja  tebi zvučim kao tvoja baka a ti meni kao da si jedva dočekala odobravanje za nešto što i ti znaš da je pogrešno !


Aha, pogresno je nosit dijete, poklonit mu svu mogucu paznju, zeljet da se uvijek osjeca sigurno, da ima puno povjerenje u mene i jos mu cak i dozvolit da spava samnom u istom krevetu? A onda sam ja stvarno nemajka!!

Da se vratim na temu...
Meni je text predivan, procitala sam nesto slicno (ili to isto) jos u trudnoci i odusevilo me, bas onako, osjecaj da je upravo to ono najbolje za dijete.

----------


## bijela Dolores

Aha, pogresno je nosit dijete, poklonit mu svu mogucu paznju, zeljet da se uvijek osjeca sigurno, da ima puno povjerenje u mene i jos mu cak i dozvolit da spava samnom u istom krevetu? A onda sam ja stvarno nemajka!!


Ma pusti ga na miru još jadno mora spavati u sendviću

Ne želim se više raspravljati samo ti nosaj

----------


## kljucic

Mislim, dakle  :Nope:

----------


## stanam

tekst je super. hvala sto ste ga preveli. 
 :D

----------


## Zubic vila

Ovaj mi je članak dao čitav arsenal argumenata pametnjakovićima koji savjetuju da ne nosim bebača jer će se naviknuti. 
Hvala   :Kiss:

----------

